# Shipping London to Portugal



## Ralpho (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi All,

We have just arrived in Portugal, We are in need of some items to be shipped from London to Portugal, would anyone knw of any people that do frequent runs or any other service other then the normal couriers?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Ralpho said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We have just arrived in Portugal, We are in need of some items to be shipped from London to Portugal, would anyone knw of any people that do frequent runs or any other service other then the normal couriers?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hello

Try Anyvan dot Com. 

It's a bidding site for Hauliers.

Fred


----------



## Ralpho (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi Fred,

Good morning, thank you very much, I shall have a look into them.

Kind Regards

Ralph



Janina k said:


> Hello
> 
> Try Anyvan dot Com.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralpho (Dec 3, 2013)

I had a few replies from this site and they have all come back double the price of Algarve Freight, Ill stick with them, thank you for your assistance


----------

